#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-13
<cyber> hey
<cyber> anybody here i want help ?
<bedwards> new user looks good so far pls acknowledge my connection
<bedwards_> thanks for confirm be
<tingwei> hello
<tingwei> someone here?
<alkisg> Hello
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MartinKG> Hi
<MartinKG> I have some problems with bluetooth, it can't detect any devices - Anybody have some ideas?
<MartinKG> Tried to google with no success
<hermes_> Hey folks, i've got a question which i posted on ask ubuntu. Anyone over here that has any idea's on how to change account types in ubuntu-mate on a headless server?
<hermes_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/882919/how-to-set-ubuntu-mate-account-types
<splenty> Hello Everyone
<alkisg> hermes_: the problem is that you dont login properly and your session isn't considered 'active' by policykit. Have you tried X2go instead of using a custom tightvncserver login?
<alkisg> Btw, to see which groups users-admin considers as 'administrators', fire up a live cd, add a user, and check his groups
<hermes_> THANK YOU alksisg! Your right!
<hermes_> Why has tightvnc not the policy for it? Is there a way to fix this?
<hermes_> I prefer tightvnc, because i can use noVNC to run it inside a website. Tough x2go is wicked, i'm afraid that for the employees at my company x2go client will be a bit to complicated.
<alkisg> hermes_: it has binaries for windows too
<alkisg> hermes_: its difficult to properly implement a login, with all the display manager and systemd-logind changes
<alkisg> I'm guessing that's why tightvnc hasn't implemented it prroperly
<alkisg> You can use 'loginctl' to debug it and report it to the tightvnc developers
<alkisg> (if they actually send a login script and you didn't implement it yourself)
<hermes_> So, could channging a display manager solve it also?
<hermes_> loginctl - >    SESSION        UID USER             SEAT
<hermes_>         42          0 root
<hermes_>         c1        108 lightdm          seat0
<hermes_>         51       1000 arjan
<alkisg> What does your script do? How did you implement vnc logins?
<alkisg> Does tightvnc ship a script for that?
<nick__> hey
<alkisg> $ loginctl session-status | grep State
<alkisg> 	   State: active
<alkisg> hermes_: you need to see "active" there if you want policykit to give you all the proper rights
<alkisg> Either that, or modify policykit files so that you give access to non-active sessions as well
<alkisg> hermes_: the file you're looking for would be  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.accounts.policy
<alkisg> (if you don't fix the logins, that is, and you want to modify policykit instead
<hermes_> Thank you again! :) loginctl says state is active.
<alkisg> hermes_: are you logged in as "arjan" via vnc, and it says that state is active?
<alkisg> You're not looking at the lightdm session, are you?
<hermes_> I think i do. How can i check?
<alkisg> Run: loginctl session-status | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> and paste the outupt here
<hermes_> returns -> http://termbin.com/658g
<alkisg> hermes_: the session state is indeed active, but you're not running a couple of other things like mate-session
<alkisg> In any case, it's the login process that need to be debugged, not users-admin...
 * alkisg waves, later...
<hermes_> Thanx for you help, learned a lot from it!
<toni> Good evening, Im new to HexChat - I have a question about "itunes", anyone have an idea how i can install itunes and get it to work on linux ??
<Akuli> here's what i found http://askubuntu.com/questions/414737/how-do-i-install-itunes-on-ubuntu
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> the answer doesn't actually look that good
<Akuli> toni, do you know how to open a terminal?
<MartinKG> Hi. I have some problems with bluetooth, it can't detect any devices - Anybody know this issue or has some ideas?
<toni> I can do it with the terminal Akuli
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> install wine:  sudo apt-get install wine
<toni> got wine
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> does the windows itunes installer run in wine?
<Akuli> $ wine Downloads/theinstaller.exe
<toni> not the latest version though
<Akuli> doesn't matter much
<toni> i think version 10 of otunes might work they say
<Akuli> try it out and see
<toni> you see i have an ipad 2 that i would like to sync so that i dont have to do it on the mac
<Akuli> how does this syncinc work? with bluetooth? an usb cable?
<toni> i play in a duo band so i need to change / add my songs at the gig sometimes
<toni> the ipad has its own usb cable
<toni> its for my repertoire
<Akuli> one option is of course virtualbox
<toni> yes
<Akuli> i haven't gotten usb's to work in virtualbox, but many other people have
<toni> i was told that this morning, to use virtual box
<Akuli> you still need a windows inside virtualbox
<toni> just dont wanna install the whole windows os again thats the only thing
<Akuli> yeah
<Akuli> how about this http://askubuntu.com/a/687381
<toni> ok let me go and read and ill come back to you again, thanks kind person AKULI
<toni> bye
<Akuli> <toni> you see i have an ipad 2 that i would like to sync so that i dont have to do it on the mac
<Akuli> you have a mac?
<toni> yes
<toni> imac
<Akuli> might be easiest to just use a mac for this
<toni> 27 inch and its a killer
<Akuli> hm
<Akuli> apple's devices tend to work best with apple's devices
<toni> but its in my studio, so when im at the gigs its difficult to come back home just for the sync ha ha lol
<Akuli> i don't know
<Akuli> if you can get itunes to work on ubuntu that's great
<Akuli> if you can't then i don't know what to do :(
<toni> im checking out that ASKUBUNTU
<toni> see you later Akuli
<Akuli> ok :)
<toni> cool
<DarkPsydeLord> Akuli: i share your same issue i cant get my usb devices to work inside my VM
<DarkPsydeLord> tried many things but no success and i dont really care tbh
 * alkisg has successfully shared his usb devices to virtualbox VMs...
<DarkPsydeLord> alkisg: mine doesnt seem to work in ubuntu,suse or arch
<DarkPsydeLord> but well i just got used to it
<alkisg> What device are you trying to share? And do you have the vbox extensions installed?
<DarkPsydeLord> usb, external hdd and yes i have all the extensions installed
<DarkPsydeLord> funny thing is i cant even share clipboard on posix VM systems but i can in windows VM systems
<Guest92825> Hi, i would like to donate, but not by PayPal. How can i send?
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: ^
<sixwheeledbeast> bitcoin or patreon are options for donation
<Guest92825> i've seen. No any simple creditcard payment?
<ali1234> that's what paypal is for
<Stefan2204> hi all
<Stefan2204> i need help for linux i use for frst time
<Stefan2204> i whont to use linux for change android on phone and i need help from someone
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-14
<fizikz> screen blanking after a delay set in power management settings is not working for me. screen fades but then turns back on and stays on. i'm using an external monitor with a laptop running ubuntu 16.04 and MATE desktop environment. this bug report describes it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-desktop3/+bug/1377847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1377847 in gnome-desktop3 (Ubuntu) "unity screen saver no longer blanks nor locks automatically" [Critical,Triaged]
<nomic> fizikz there is a screensave in the bash shell
<nomic> you have to disable it using xset
<nomic> if you type xset q
<nomic> in bash
<nomic> you see that screen saver 'prefer blanking' is set to yes
<nomic> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Display_Power_Management_Signaling
<fizikz> nomic: what do i have to disable?
<nomic> xset screen saver
<nomic> screen blanking
<nomic> you want to stop it balnking?
<fizikz> i want screen blanking
<nomic> why
<fizikz> problem is it doesn't blank
<nomic> it sa external monitor
<nomic> ok
<fizikz> what is meant by blanking? turning off the monitor?
<nomic> go to ubuntu forums
<nomic> why do you want it
<fizikz> to turn off the monitor and lock the screen when i'm away for more than the "idle" amount of time
<nomic> i generally spend a lot of time trying to get rid of that
<fizikz> currently it starts fading the screen and locks, but turns the screen on at the end of the fading process
<nomic> maybe because itot's a saltellite
<nomic> xternal monitor
<nomic> the locking only works on the main monitor
<fizikz> well, i can understand if you want a different behavior, but it's frustrating when the behavior does not match the settings
<fizikz> mhh the locking is working for me... but i don't remember how i got it to work
<fizikz> lots of fiddling in dconf under power-manager and screensaver
<fizikz> so the behavior i'm looking for is to get the effect of "xset dpms force off" when the screensaver engages and locks the screen
<mate|22041> I can't seem to expand the size of the partitions my raspberry pi uses with Ubuntu MATE, and my max size seems stuck at 4.0 Gb even after following the instructions on the "About" Page.
<mate|22041> Also, where is the Ubuntu MATE Welcome screen?
<nomic> use gparted
<nomic> to unlock partition, resize
<nomic> you don't do it on the running system
<nomic> take the micro-sd card out
<nomic> put it into a pce
<nomic> pc
<nomic> linux
<nomic> boot gparted (sudo gparted)
<nomic> mate|22041
<mate|22041> ah, my mistake. Can I use DiskManager in a PC running windows?
<nomic> example https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRLHhfHdayw
<nomic> is simple
<nomic> you should not have a problem
<mate|22041> K. Thanks for the advice!
<nomic> 26 sec onward in this vid shows you how https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRLHhfHdayw
<nomic> mitake is to try to do it on running ysstem
<nomic> system
<nomic> can't resize the file system it is running on
<nomic> ubunut mate welcome screen -- no idea what that is
<Astro7467> nomic, they where referring to the MATE Welcome app (ubuntu-mate-welcome)
<fizikz> where can i find the options to enable/disable on screen display of mute/unmute, volume up/down ?
<HoppingMadMan> Hey, is anyone having any graphics glitches on Ubuntu 16.10
<mate|30151> im running unbuntu 16.10  32 bit i just up graded   ,,,my videos are freezing up running slow , can anyone tell me what flash driver i can use
<mate|30151> im running firefox
<mate|30151> i konw adobie flash 11 dosnt work
<mate|10723> anybody around...i have a question
<Singlemalt> Hello
<swift110> hey
<stoppelaar> some advice
<stoppelaar> anybody?
<stoppelaar> In need someone who knows a bit about the menu in Mate
<swift110> im here
<MartinKG> Hi. I have some problems with bluetooth, it can't detect any devices - Anybody know this issue or has some ideas?
<michael_> Hello everyone..
<michael_> I have installed Ubuntu mate on a Raspberry Pi 2 model B and i am looking for a way to use my android phone as a trackpad and keyboard
<michael_> i have found the remotepi solution but it depends on libudev0 which for some reason i cannot install
<michael_> do you may have any alternative?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-15
<slystone> Hi! I had to help a friend to add a font for Libreoffice. So I copied the *.ttf into /usr/share/fonts after a quick find. Is there a graphical way to do it (one that won't scare the newcomers)?
<elky> not using mate so can't check, what happens when you double click a .ttf?
<elky> slystone: ^
<elky> if that doesn't do anything, font-manager is in the repos and gnomeish
<slystone> elky: ok, thank you for the font-manager tip. :)
<ubitobe> g
<ubitobe> hellow-
<ubitobe> 0\
<ubitobe> o
<ubitobe> k
<ram> hi
<efrem> #ubuntu-mate
<efrem> hi
<Guest94484> good afternoon ! pls let me know how to create an attachement (Verknüpfung) with an URL at the desktop. To take the URL on the desktop by mouse works sometimes but many times not. Thanks for your help in advance.
<sixsixsix> hi how do i install GLmatrix for ubuntu mate
<sixsixsix> o worries
<sixsixsix> found out
<Santo38> hi everrybody. I need community help. I have 2 conmputers running ubuntu mate, and I cant share folders, please help
<juupeli> Santo38: many ways to do that but maybe one of the easiest would be to install caja-share
<juupeli> Santo38: this might be helpfull http://www.alessandromasciadri.com/wise/ubuntu-mate/sharing-folders-on-ubuntu-mate-via-samba/
<Santo38> Hi, I am trying to share a file, I already have caja-share, and I already share the file, though i get these message "Caja cannot handle "network" locations. "
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-16
<nishigami> hey
<nishigami> how ya'll doing
<nishigami> anyway, I have the following issue.. after waking up from suspend, my ubuntu freezes
<nishigami> anyone experienced this also?
<swift110> hey
<cyrus_> hey anyone there?
<cyrus_> IRC logs
<mate|15133> hello i am new here and i have one question is it possible install Samsung Smart Switch on Ubuntu.
<paul__> Hi
<paul__> Anyone drrranking right now?
<alkisg> ?
<gibi92> hi
<gibi92> my pc is not ontime. i try to update time using ntp.
<gibi92> i try a solution seen on askubuntu, but i dont work : sudo ntpd -gq.
<gibi92> do you have a solution ?
<gibi92> the solution that i test is here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/254826/how-to-force-a-clock-update-using-ntp
<gibi92> no idea ?
<max> Maxx
<Guest42973> max
<murtuza> "Thank you to the Ubuntu-Mate developers" .. Great work guys ..Keep it up.
<MartinKG> Am I the only one who find Chrome working better than Firefox in Linux? I recently switched back to linux after some years with windows, I have always sworn to firefox but chrome seems to be more compatible now?
<Akuli> you can use chromium also
<MartinKG> Yes that is true
<MartinKG> I just really prefer firefox, guess it's because of years use
<Akuli> i use chromium because there's many more ways i can drag and drop things
<Akuli> and other handy stuff
<Akuli> for example, i can highlight a link and then wheel-click the new tab button to open it in a new tab
<MartinKG> That function is in firefox as wel
<MartinKG> well*
<MartinKG> Guess I have no other options than to get used to chrome .P
<MartinKG> Works way better with streaming services, video players and youtube
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> firefox didn't support wheel-clicking the new tab button when i tried it last time
<MartinKG> Well, with a hyperlink it does
<MartinKG> But if its plain text then nope
<Akuli> yeah
<Akuli> firefox should work with youtube just fine though 0_o
<Akuli> you do need chrome for anything that uses flash
<Akuli> or firefox in wine
<MartinKG> Yeah it also used to work, but now it's just the player and then a black screen
<MartinKG> probably another issue, but chrome supports two streaming services which firefox don't
<MartinKG> netflix for an example
<Akuli> i guess firefox in wine would run netflix just fine...
<Akuli> but yeah it is a workaround
<MartinKG> Yeah probably
<MartinKG> But then i think chrome is a better option
<MartinKG> Furthermore I have some problems with the built in speaker in the laptop is really low
<MartinKG> Tried with some apps than could boost the sound but the sound just got really bad when turned up
<MartinKG> Something you are familiar with?
<HoppingMadMan> Hey, is anyone having graphical gliches on the top panel around on 16.10
<HoppingMadMan> around where the battery is
<Akuli> MartinKG, i haven't had sound issues with firefox or chromium
<MartinKG> Akuli, I mean in general
<MartinKG> all over the system
<Akuli> laptops' speakers are awful in general :)
<MartinKG> Haha that is true
<MartinKG> But in Windows it was way better
<Akuli> then that's weird
<Akuli> i don't know much about sound in linux, so i don't know how to help :(
<MartinKG> Akuli, No worries, thanks anyways :)
<vlt> Hello. I have a problem on Ubuntu 16.04 and MATE: the missing Alt+Tab functionality drives me crazy. I can only change to the very last window using Alt+Tab. I can see all the other icons but pressing Tab repeatedly while holding down Alt doesn't activate them.
<vlt> Any idea how to fix this?
<alkisg> vlt, are you using compiz, marco, or compton? and, composite or not?
<alkisg> It works fine for me out of the box
<alkisg> Select marco from mate-tweak and see if it works there
<wildlander> vlt, do "alt+tab", to open the funtionality, then keep "alt" and set free "tab", while you press "arrow buttons" to your preferred window app, and when done, set free all buttons.
<wildlander> arrow buttons = left, right, (up and down, you don't this ones) buttons.
<wildlander> (don't need)*
<ravenblack> anyone here
<ravenblack> oh shit
<rachel> Good evening
<Guest96303> Anyone chat here ?
<ravenblack> yes
<ravenblack> we are here
<Guest96303>  I am new to Linux
<Akuli> ravenblack, yes, me and 90 other people :)
<ravenblack> welcome to linux
<ravenblack> what do you want to learn
<ravenblack> i will admit i am not an expert
<ravenblack> i have limited experience
<ravenblack> anyone out thre
<vlt> alkisg, wildlander: I seem to be using marco.
<vlt> In composite mode. Changing that doesn't help with the Alt+Tab problem.
<vlt> wildlander: As soon as I press an arrow button the Alt+Tab functionality window disappears.
<sixwheeledbeast> Alt+Tab works fine for me, arrow keys do make it disappear. Can't say I have ever used arrows on Alt+Tab switching.
<vlt> Neither have I.
<vlt> What could be the cause of Alt+Tab not working?
<Guest93001> anyone can help me with bluetooth fail?
<wildlander> vlt, what is marco?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-17
<wildlander> vlt, leave your bug in ->> https://github.com/mate-desktop/marco/issues
<wildlander> :)
<wildlander> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt2nxyEIf74
<wildlander> to change marco
<junior> ola
<junior> pessoal
<alkisg> vlt: I don't think marco supports arrow keys in alt+tab switching. It does support alt+tab for next and alt+shift+tab for previous. Does it work for you with the guest account?
<vlt> alkisg: I haven't tried especially the guest account but 3 other regular accounts. Alt+Tabbing more than one window doesn't work :-/
<alkisg> vlt: which mate version is that?
<alkisg> I've never seen that happen; e.g. does it also happen for you in the live cd?
<vlt> alkisg: This is the default "ubuntu-mate-desktop" package on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<vlt> Haven't checked the live cd.
<alkisg> vlt: I'm asking because many people add the ppa to get mate 1.14
<sorinello_> Hello. Is Ubuntu made only for Apple Macs ?
<sorinello_> because the description from the recommended architecture is extremely confusing for a newcommer
<alkisg> Where did you see that?
 * alkisg doesn't even find the word "apple" anywhere in https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<sorinello_> alkisg, Download -> Ubuntu Mate 16.10 -> 64-bit last bullet" Modern Intel-based Apple Macs"
<sorinello_> it sounds like it's made for Apple Mac :))
<sorinello_> even though, I don't see Apple in the contributors list in the About Section
 * sorinello_ is confused
<alkisg> That's the 3rd option, see also the first 2 ones
<sorinello_> First one is 64-bit, second is 32-bit, 3rd is PowerPC, 4th is Raspberry PI
<alkisg> Right, so it supports many architectures, not just applet
<sorinello_> I know. It's just  confusin for someone looking the "PC" keyword
<sorinello_> just wanted to make you aware of the confusion
<alkisg> someone that doesn't know that pc is 64bit?
<Astro7467> think the confusion is if you read the list as 'and' but is a 'or' list - 1st two points for 64-bit & 32-bit can lead to the impression of 'and'
<alkisg> Maybe it should be, x86 64-bit
<mate|70256> hi, but mate 16.04.2 don't come with the new kernel and the new xorg stack?
<alkisg> It should, where did you see that it doesn't?
<mate|70256> I'm asking I don't have seen news about it.
<Astro7467> kernel would stay at latest 4.4. suspect new xorg out cos it would not be stable, else break something
<Astro7467> 16.04.x is LTS, so the updates are typically patches or security related
<alkisg> Astro7467: afaik, 16.04.2 means kernel 4.8
<alkisg> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-2-lts-officially-released-with-linux-kernel-4-8-from-ubuntu-16-10-512758.shtml
<mate|70256> yes, but the HWE packs for the Kernel and X aren't automatically installed onto existing non-point-release installs of Ubuntu.
<Astro7467> sounds like it installs HWE - that's new but seems like a good idea for desktops
<sorinello_> alkisg, Astro7467 : I didn't understood from the start, why do you specify Apple Macs there ?
<sorinello_> I there any marketing gain from this ?
<sorinello_> *is
<sorinello_> why it is more for macs than for PC's ?
<Astro7467> it's a suggested list of 'suitable for'
<mate|70256> @Astro7467 is good for desktops that use amd, the new kernel and the new xorg stack seems to be very good
<mate|70256> i tried to upgrade with the command sudo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 but seems that this remove mate desktop
<Astro7467> sorinello_, Apple's are called out specifically because they aren't PCs and have their own set of challenges.. I mean hardware stack that's different from normal PC
<Astro7467> mate|70256: I guessing the repos aren't updated yet from my own dist-upgrade attempts
<alkisg> (11:41:56 πμ) Astro7467: sounds like it installs HWE - that's new but seems like a good idea for desktops ==> it's been that way since at least 12.04...
<alkisg> Astro7467: dist-upgrade won't get you to a newer hwe stack
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Astro7467> I hv the HWE meta-packages on my systems as my std config - just didn't know it was turned on during point releases previously tho
<alkisg> Eeesh trying to install the hwe stack uninstalls mate-desktop!!!
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: ^
<alkisg> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<alkisg> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<alkisg>   ubuntu-mate-core ubuntu-mate-desktop ...
<Astro7467> alkisg - is it the --install-recommends causing the issue? I just tried without and no MATE packages listed for removal -  xorg's only
<alkisg> Astro7467: do you have those mate packages installed?
<alkisg> Or, do you have some ppa?
<alkisg> I'm using a completely stock 16.04 installation with no mate PPAs involved
<alkisg> I do wonder how 16.04.2 mate CDs could be produced then, if hwe breaks mate-desktop...
<Astro7467> I'm 16.04 stock - plus MATE PPA's
<Astro7467> I just added the --install-recommends and no MATE packages listed
<alkisg> What's the output of: apt show ubuntu-mate-desktop | grep Depends
<alkisg> For me, it depends on xserver-xorg, so it gets uninstalled
<Astro7467> ^ ..xorg, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-input-all, xserver-xorg-video-all,..
<alkisg> And you do have that installed, right?
<alkisg> dpkg -l ubuntu-mate-desktop
<Astro7467> no, don't have - I was doing a dpkg --list | grep -mate-
<Astro7467> no -core or -desktop
<Astro7467> guessing the PPA's broke them out
<alkisg> Probably, you can search in /var/log/apt/history.log to see when and how they got uninstalled
<Astro7467> neither -core nor -desktop mentioned in my apt/history.log
<Astro7467> hangon, it's been archived a few times
<alkisg> OK, this one does work: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-16.04
<Astro7467> I found the -desktop & -core removals - but unable to determine from the apt hist & term logs what caused them to be
<Astro7467> suspect PPA
<alkisg> Check the apt command line that is logged at that point
<alkisg> E.g. Command: apt-get install xxx
<Astro7467> the cmd at that point looks to be a the install of hplp pkgs - was hoping to tie the removal with PPA install
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<GMD> hi, do you know if 16.04.2 is somehow delayed for UbuMATE? i see that people have new point release already, but my installations (also Xubuntu one) are still on .1 version
<alkisg> GMD: cat /etc/os-release, says .1?
<GMD> yes
<alkisg> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alkisg> Do you get updates packages after that?
<GMD> already done it
<GMD> everything up to date
<alkisg> apt-cache policy base-files
<alkisg> Output of that?
<GMD> http://pastebin.com/3e5LjRDi
<alkisg> Your mirror doesn't have the latest packages yet
<alkisg> If you're in a hurry, you can run: software-properties-gtk,
<alkisg> and select the main mirror
<GMD> oh, i haven't thought about that; i was just curious what's happening, i'll wait
<GMD> thanks a lot
<alkisg> np
<mate|70256> why this command sudo apt install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 remove ubuntu-mate-core and ubuntu-mate-desktop?
<mate|70256> how to update the hdw stack?
<alkisg> mate|70256: do this:
<alkisg> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-input-all-hwe-16.04
<alkisg> It seems like a bug in the ubuntu-mate-core dependencies...
<alkisg> But that command should bypass it
<mate|70256> alkisg: but this command change only the graphical stack. And to change the kernel?
<alkisg> mate|70256: you should see it pulling the kernel too
<mate|70256> alkisg: have you updated?
<alkisg> mate|70256: yes
<alkisg> I'm on kernel 4.8 now, with that command, a few hours ago
<mate|70256> alkisg: what do you think worth the upgrade?
<alkisg> mate|70256: I didn't do any serious tests; but glxgears in vbox said 700 fps before, 850 after
<mate|70256> alkisg: yep, seems nice. I have an amd apu and 2 amd gpu? I'm going to upgrade.
<mate|70256> alkisg: thanks for your help, the commands that you have given me works perfectly
<alkisg> Cool
<wildlander> ubuntu-mate 16.04.2 was released.
<wildlander> yay!
<paiva> oi
<paiva> alguem fala portugues
<paiva> oi, tudo bem
<alvaro> hola
<alvaro> muy buenas
<DarkPsydeLord> oi
<DarkPsydeLord> eu falo
<DarkPsydeLord> oh! too late
<Menzador> Abla Português?
<Menzador> Too late for what? > Dark
<Menzador> DarkPsydeLord: ^
<DarkPsydeLord> i know Menzador... i talk 3  more languages
<Menzador> *speak
<DarkPsydeLord> no
<Menzador> You speak them
<DarkPsydeLord> i talk with people in 3 other languages they kind of look at me thinking whats wrong with this guy
<DarkPsydeLord> and they leave
<DarkPsydeLord> usualy im alone because of this
<DarkPsydeLord> :( its sad
<crankypuss> howdy all.  i notice knode is not in the repo for 16.4 so is the only GUI nntp client in the repo icedove aka thunderbird? tia.
<crankypuss> test
<crankypuss> cool...
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-18
<crankypuss> Q: knode seems not in the 16.04 repository.  is thunderbird the only gui nntp client in the repos, what are people actually using for nntp?
<jordany> hello!
<jordany> in my first visit in the site
<jordany> ...
<zwx> HH
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> i can't install ubuntu mate why?
<ubuntu-mate>  it keep lagging
<ubuntu-mate> thnx
<ubuntu-mate>  i have a question?
<ubuntu-mate>  can i run windows program on ubuntu- mate
<aranud87> you can try with playonlinux or wine
<ubuntu-mate> @aranud87 thnx
<ubuntu-mate> what u think the best program i must have on ubuntu-mate useful
<aranud87> i rarely use ubuntu-mate sorry ^
<ubuntu-mate> no problem thank u man
<ubuntu-mate> hi did any one know  how to install programs on ubuntu mate i don't see any store here
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: there's a "software boutique" in the menus
<alkisg> You can also run `sudo apt-get install gnome-software` to get a better one
<ubuntu-mate> thank u
<crankypuss> g'morning all
<crankypuss> does anyone other than me see this message?
<Akuli> lol
<Guest88690> Hello?
<Guest70929> Kawaii
<Guest88690> Hi, is there anyone have problem with nvidia drivers problem?
<Guest70929> no
<Guest88690> I've installed through additional drivers and terminal as well but still not showing full options in nvidia settings.
<Guest70929> i was going to leave!
<Guest70929> but ill stay a little longer
<Guest70929> sorry i have to go. by!
<Guest88690> oh bummer
<kortalh> Does anyone know if there's a way to make the Mate Dock applet only show unpinned icons showing on the current workspace/monitor? There is a "Workspaces" option in its settings that sounds like it *should* do this, but it doesn't seem to work... I'm on Mate 16.10 with Dock 0.75.
<faufa> helo
<mate|94138> Would welcome any insight on how to connect sound to my system. I am using a viewsonic VX2245 connected with DVI./Hdmi. Don't know if a new monitor using hdmi on both ends would solve the problem or not. Any thoughts/ Comments?
<mate|94138> Add to the above comment: My computer is the Intel NUC 3217IYE
<Akuli> you want to use the screen's sound?
<Akuli> i mean speakers
<mate|94138> At this point I would accept to tin cans joined by a piece of string.
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> got it
<Akuli> if you can't get hdmi sound working you can get an old pair of computer speakers somewhere, people often have them hanging around
<mate|94138> Didn't mean to be flip, but I've battled this thing every way I know how. I have a set of good speakers that have worked will but there does not appear to be a way to extract the sound signal from the NIC. There is no audio output jack post.
<Akuli> what do you have in your sound settings?
<Akuli> system -> preferences -> sound
<mate|94138> I don't know if such a thing exists, but an adapter HDMI plug modified to pass thru the audio to an output 3.5mm jack "female" might work.
<Akuli> wait, your computer doesn't have a 3.5mm thingy?
<mate|94138> No..That's a peculiarity of the Intel NUC mini-computers. Apparently the audio is digitally passed thru the HDMI cable.
<Akuli> that's awesome
<Akuli> such thing probably doesn't exist, and if it does it's going to be expensive because it needs to convert from digital to analog audio :(
<Akuli> maybe someone has an old computer with a sound card that fits your computer?
<Akuli> or are you on a laptop?
 * Akuli googles for the computer model
<SuperEngineer>  https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=6RMRpBVhACqdMhZ4 [Steam link for gifted VVVVV if wanted].  If used, please donate to Humble Bundle recipipients.
<Akuli> mate|94138, you know what
<mate|94138> I suspected as much. I wonder if the new monitors have an HDMI port as opposed to just the DVI connection port.
<Akuli> mate|94138, https://www.thinkpenguin.com/files/sound-adapter_0.jpg
<Akuli> i have one of those
<Akuli> (well a similar thing)
<Akuli> and its awesome
<Akuli> plug n listen :)
<mate|94138> Akuli, thats a USB, but it might works as well. I'll see if amazon can get me one on the way. THanks
<Akuli> yes it is usb
<Akuli> these things are great, they are cheap and you can be 100% sure its gonna work
<Akuli> of course, buy one that doesn't come with a windows driver cd :)
<mate|94138> Wonderful!!..I'm ON it..Bye for now...
#ubuntu-mate 2017-02-19
<mate|29776> hello everyone! I have recently switched from raspbian to ubuntu mate on my rpi3. I have got alot of stuff set up and running the way i want but i wont let me update! it says i dont have enough space on my boot partion. How can i resize it? it fails to install gparted - says missing dependencies.
<greenmanspirit> Hey all, I just installed my first snap and I have a question. If ubuntu mate would move to being snap based, would that mean that all packages would live in /snap and the current file system standard will be deprecated?
<Astro7467> greenmanspirit: I think not. they will coexist, but I suspect we will see a focus on  deb pkgs for OS/Performance/Integration (eg services & server) and snaps for user land apps (eg LibreOffice)
<greenmanspirit> Astro7467, thanks for the response. I have so many scripts that depend on the current structure that I was curious.
<Astro7467> Canonical's stated position is that many packages will continue to co-exist in both environments as pkgs and snaps to meet different use cases
<greenmanspirit> cool
<greenmanspirit> That is what I was hoping for.
<maxstirner_> Hi...Can anyone help me?
<maxstirner_> I have a problem with my BIOS. I installed Ubuntu Mate but... I want to install Windows 10 by bootable usb
<maxstirner_> Hi...can anyone help me?
<alkisg> Not if you don't wait we can't...
<matelover> does anyone got problems?
<alkisg> Like, job and family issues? :D
<alkisg> !ask | echo matelover:
<ubottu> echo matelover:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SuperEngineer> alkisg: that's not fair, matelover is obviously an out of work phscyiatrist
<alkisg> Aaah makes sense now! :D
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<Astro7467> I have 99 problems, but MATE ain't one.
<gibi92> I have problem to keep system clock on a raspberry pi2. Is it a MATE problem ?
<SuperEngineer> Astro7467: make yourself comfortable,lay on this couch if you want... now tell me about problem number 1.  [but'll cost you a mere £200/hour]
<SuperEngineer> ...& by the time we've got to problem number 99... I'm rich, you're poor and you say you then have 100 problems :-)
<SuperEngineer> gibi92: I suspect not
<gibi92> @SuperEngineer Even if i use ubuntu-mate ?
<alkisg> gibi92: pi doesn't have a cmos to store the date to
<SuperEngineer> My logic: [disclaimer, I don't have any pi] but...I'm sure it would have been asked a few times before if it was a UM problem.
<alkisg> There's a fake-cmos package that uses the disk to store the last date
<alkisg> That's the best that debian and ubuntu can do
<SuperEngineer> ,,,and how does the pi remeber the time without a powered cmos?  I''m guessing it tries to grab time from a time server... is one set?
<gibi92> alkisg: yes, but i search for software solution
<alkisg> fake-cmos is the software solution
<alkisg> Sorry, wrong name, I meant: http://packages.ubuntu.com/fake-hwclock
<alkisg> Do you have that package installed?
<gibi92> alksig: yes
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate rpi, like normal ubuntu-mate, uses ntpd too of course, so it syncs after boot
<alkisg> But while booting, that's the best you can do
<alkisg> Read this too if you want: http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/4370/where-does-the-raspberry-pi-get-the-time-from
<gibi92> alksig: yesterday i test htpdate. it synchronise time over the web
<alkisg> ntpdate is deprecated
<alkisg> ntpd is what is preinstalled now
<alkisg> All ubuntus have ntpd preinstalled
<gibi92> alksig:yes i have ntpd and i remove ntpdate
<alkisg> Also, use tab to autocomplete irc nicknames, to get them right
<gibi92> alkisg, ok
<gibi92> alksig, Thank you for this link. I read a lot about it, but I have not seen that one. I read it and I come back
<alkisg> np
<victor> hi
<Guest91738> hi
<usuario> buenas, he estado trasteando con los ajustes de los paneles y ya no me salen las ventanas de las aplicaciones que tengo abiertas a la izquierda del panel inferior. En su lugar, ahora me aparecen iconos de las aplicaciones en el panel inferior. Cómo puedo volver a la situación inicial? Gracias
<alkisg> !es | usuario:
<ubottu> usuario:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alkisg> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<usuario> Good afternoon, I've been messing around with the panel settings and the windows of the applications that I have open to the left of the bottom panel do not come out anymore. Instead, I now see application icons in the bottom pane. How can I get back to the initial situation? Thank you
<usuario> Ah, I'm working with ubuntu mate 16.04
<HoppingMadMan> Hey, just a question to all of those on Ubuntu Mate 16.10 is anyone one having graphical glitches in the top panel around the battery and time?
 * alkisg will be sticking to lts releases, as always... 16.04 ftw! :)
<Akuli> 14.04 ftw! :D
<swift110> hey all
<Akuli> hi swift110
<maxstirner_> Hi...can anyone help me?
<megazell> Hi all - Anyone available to help me restore a deleted panel from Ubuntu Mate 16.04?
<ubuntu-mate> e-tang
<ubuntu-mate> good day :)
<ubuntu-mate> i keep getting a root path is not defined err msg when trying to install ubuntu mate. that and the installer doesnt see any available partitions
<ubuntu-mate> open to all suggestions. and thanks for your time
<calmlbded> sidenote: i'm on a brand new dell xps 15 2017 and wondered if there's anyone out there who could install ubuntu-mate for me remotely, and i'll totally e-transfer 25 bucks to you.
<calmlbded> i've spent 11+ hours trying to get this working and still nothing.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-12
<ubuntu> ola
<ubuntu> boa noite
<Guest82971> alguem fala portugues ou espanhol
<kernal> see
<hggdh> Guest82971: not really. You may want to try #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-es
<hggdh> Guest82971: tente #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-es
<mate|86879> Hello I am new to ubuntu mate. For the fact I'm new to linux itself no knowledge about coding. Is it advisable to use ubuntu mate as dualboot alongside win 7?
<kernal> any version of ubuntu is a good start
<kernal> I just started testing out elementary OS. And thought that would be a great distro for ppl that have never used linux before
<mate|86879> okay I live in china. China's firewall won't allow access to sites like google any free vpn available for ubuntu mate?
<mate|86879> i couldn't find any online
<kernal> I always wondered about this
<ne4rd> deepin is a nice system as well
<kernal> could you rent a very cheap vps, setup openvpn on that then use that for your internet access?
<ne4rd> and it's based in china
<ne4rd> I just had deepin on this system until I installed the beta builds of mate 18.04 yesterday
<kernal> does china block you from spinning up a digital ocean vps?
<xmetal> hmm @ messing with snaps more than i have before ... on 17.10 atm and it seems everytme i install or remove a snap, it (?? for the lack of a better term) auto-logs me out .. and even after i login .. beforee the welcome screen even appears it logs me out again ... to get back into ubuntu mate i have to reboot
<xmetal> from the LOOKS of it, the task (install/removal of said-snap) does complete (successfully/"100%"??) thats when the goofup happens
<mate|85548> Is advisable to use ubuntu mate as dualboot alongside win 7?
<xmetal> (think this was answered a minute ago) but for those new to Linux ... Ubuntu Mate along side an OS your familiar with is a good way to "get your feet wet" with Linux
<mate|86879> Thanks
<mate|86879> Never heard of digital ocean vpns
<ne4rd> DigitalOcean is a virtual private server provider, you could setup your own VPN using one of their droplets.
<ne4rd> Frankly you could do this with any VPS provider, Amazon, Azure, etc...
<kernal> any cheap vps you find hosted in the country of where you want your traffic coming out of
<mate|86879> Okay. Yes there are private third party resellers of shadowsocks and open vpns
<kernal> @mate|85548, any ubuntu flavour will be a good to use and dual boot
<mate|86879> I just downloaded a software by name tether I had to install it in ubuntu mate. But I cannot install it. It says thi in readme Running Tether on Linux:
<mate|86879> # at the top level directory of the package:
<mate|86879> sudo linux/run.sh
<mate|86879> On the first run of Tether, node.js will be compiled. This will take a few minutes.
<mate|86879> does it mean that i had to install it through terminal?
<kernal> @mate|86879, 'sudo linux/run.sh' is a terminal command
<biotim> yes, if you run that you will be giving the script full admin privileges, so hopefully you trust the source
<mate|86879> yes it is trusted source
<Grorco> have you guys ever had your terminal just randomly start as root?
<kernal> no
<Grorco> I had this happening today without a prompt..
<Grorco> I'm trying to back up my home and do a reinstall here in a minute been having a ton of problems
<kernal> logged in as a regular user?
<biotim> maybe if you had recently ran something as root, your login would be remembered for a couple minutes
<Grorco> biotim, I thought that might've been it, still seemed weird though. Not sure the last time I've even seen root, I always sudo never su
<mate|85548> It says compile node.js
<Grorco> mate|85548, when you run the terminal command?
<mate|85548> yes
<kernal> what are you trying to install?
<mate|85548> it's called tether
<kernal> just tether?
<mate|85548> by the way i'm on live usb
<mate|85548> yes the name of software is tether
<kernal> link?
<kernal> no link?
<mate|85548> just a sec
<mate|85548> http://www.clockworkmod.com/#
<mate|85548> scroll down a bit you'll see desktop installer
<mate|85548> i mean tether in that desktop installer
<kernal> software for android phones?
<kernal> so you just want to tether to your phones internet access? You can connect to your phone with your wi-fi without the need for such an app
<mate|86879> yes
<mate|86879> nope the thing is i have vpn on my android phone with tether i can tether my wifi and vpn connection to pc
<kernal> you dont need that program
<kernal> on your android phone: open setttings / Network & Internet / Hotspot and Tethering
<mate|86879> yes but it wont tether vpn connection
<kernal> 0.o
<kernal> it'll just use your phones internet access, connect to the vpn on your phone, connect your computer to your phone via wi-fi.. done
<mate|86879> ok i will give it a try
<kernal> well that works for me, don't know about in china tho?
<kernal> if they are actively blocking vpn connections?
<Grorco> you can run a traceroute to double check
<mate|86879> ok
<potato> im having issues trying to save a configuration file on my odroid c2
<potato> im using terminal and i made all the changes for my display settings on terminal
<ulysses> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu MATE on a Pi3 and I have no sound, it seems to be muted and no sound system seen
<josefus2> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<josefus2> question i have a fitbit zip with bluetooth dongle and would like to use it with mate 16.04
<josefus2> is software available?
<josefus2> anyone there?
<diogenes_> !patience | josefus2
<ubottu> josefus2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<snappeh> anyone active at the moment? :)
<diogenes_> snappeh, 85 people total
<snappeh> online/active is a diffrence but thanks @diogenes_
<snappeh> i keep getting issues with "no wireless extensions" no matter what i try on my raspberry pi 3 model B :(
<diogenes_> so if half of them is active what do you expect? to have 42 replies?
<diogenes_> oh raspberry, sorry I have experience with it
<snappeh> normally its easier to start a conversation that way because its easier to get in contact with someone that bother to have a conversation ;P
<vic__> how do iinstall android emulator for rpi3?
<kernal> got a link to this software?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-13
<hellowar> hi
<kernal> hi
<hellowar> how its work this channel ? its used for ?
<kernal> Topic for #ubuntu-mate is: Home of Ubuntu MATE | https://ubuntu-mate.org/ | Community https://ubuntu-mate.community/ | Donate https://ubuntu-mate.org/donate/ | IRC Logs http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mate|19370> hello, i'm looking for help. i'm not receiving email confirmation emails
<kernal> hello
<kernal> sounds like an email isssue
<mate|19370> hi
<kernal> not really a ubuntu mate issue
<mate|19370> I've checke
<mate|19370> i've checked my mailbox it worked; i can receive test emails..
<kernal> alright, how is your email linked to a problem with ubuntu mate?
<kernal> who is your email provider?
<mate|19370> i'm trying to signup with the ubuntu-mate community (through the website).
<mate|19370> What is the support email address for the ubuntu-mate community?
<mate|19370> i have my own email-domain (with webhoster).
<mate|19370> thanks for responding!
<kernal> I'm just signing up now myself
<kernal> and I just received an email
<kernal> "Welcome to Ubuntu MATE Community!
<kernal> Click the following link to confirm and activate your new account:"
<kernal> it was very quick to receive the activation email
<mate|19370> Thank you. i'll try again tomorrow. This link email has yet to arrive for me after several attempts.
<mate|19370> bye.. bedtim
<Boyette> hi
<kernal> hi
<Boyette> wow there are really ppl alive here
<kernal> :P
<Boyette> didnt even know this still existed
<Boyette> this whole irc thing
<Boyette> but its alive and kicking
<kernal> still existed??? It never left
<Boyette> apparently
<Boyette> im stuck on some cron problem it must be very simple but i cant fix it
<Boyette> i was hoping to find some living soul who can enlighten me
<kernal> i don't normally tell dad jokes, but when i do he laughs
<Boyette> that sounds like alive
<kernal> shoot
<kernal> although, I'm still rather new with ubuntu
<Boyette> i have crontab setup to run 4 times a sh script a day
<Boyette> script 1 compiles a file
<Boyette> script 2 ftp's the file to another server
<Boyette> script 3= scipt 1
<Boyette> script 4 = script 2
<Boyette> script 1 and 3 runs fine
<Boyette> script 2 and 4 never run however crontab does compile a logfile which is always empty
<Boyette> but is touched at the right time
<Boyette> syslog reports:
<kernal> using sftp to transfer the file?
<Boyette> CRON [2340] (root) CMD (bash /root/ftp.sh  >> root/cronjobs1.log)
<Boyette> CRON info NO MTA installed, discarding output)
<Boyette> if i run the ftp.sh manually it runs fine
<Boyette> but if cron has to do it automated it is just not doing anything
<Boyette> but i cant find a clue why
<kernal> have you used the full path names? that has caught me out before
<Boyette> the pathnames must be correct
<Boyette> ftp.sh is in the same directory
<kernal> like /home/$USER/some/folder  |  not just some/folder
<Boyette> as makethefuckingfile.sh
<Techman> So, is anyone in here running the 18.04 dailies?
<Boyette> and makethefuckingfile.sh does work
<Boyette> thats me mr techman
<Techman> I kinda wanna check out the progress with the dash menu and stuff with MATE
<Boyette> im on mate 18,04
<kernal> @Techman, no 18.04 for me yet
<Techman> Not sure if it's stable enough to look on with a liveusb
<Boyette> its very stable
<Techman> I know wimpy was saying a few weeks ago that stuff was being moved around a lot
<Boyette> only mesa is not
<Boyette> but this problem i have btw is not on mate 18,04 but 16
<Techman> Oh, don't mind me
<Boyette> well matepanel gets fuckeed up sometimes
<Techman> I just asked a question without watching what the previous conversation was
<Boyette> yes
 * Techman goes back to idling
<Boyette> i was asking some help with my cron sh problem
<Boyette> did u get me mr. kernal?
<Boyette> if path was incorrect script2 would also not run
<kernal> https://askubuntu.com/questions/23009/why-crontab-scripts-are-not-working
<Boyette> permission problems
<Boyette> i have looked into that
<Boyette> chmod 755
<Boyette> chmod +x
<kernal> sorry bud, still a lot to learn myself
<Boyette> hehe ok
<Boyette> its actually a common problem
<kernal> got a pastebin of the script?
<Boyette> probably
<Boyette> the ftp script?
<kernal> yeah
<Boyette> just a moment
<Boyette> need to copy from the server
<Boyette> #!/bin/sh
<Boyette> HOST='ftp.server.com'
<Boyette> PORT='21'
<Boyette> USER='email@domain.com
<Boyette> PASSWORD='xxxxxxxxxx'
<Boyette> FILE='xxx.xml'
<Boyette> ftp -n $HOST $PORT <<END_SCRIPT
<Boyette> quote USER $USER
<Boyette> quote PASS $PASSWORD
<Boyette> put $FILE
<Boyette> quit
<Boyette> END_SCRIPT
<Boyette> exit 0
<Boyette> but that runs well if i run it manually
<kernal> try changing the file path
<kernal> that's what I meant about full paths
<Boyette> the file path in cron ?
<kernal> in the script
<kernal> FILE='xxx.xml'
<Boyette> the file is in the same directory as the ftp.sh
<kernal> put in the full path
<kernal> I know, but in cron it likes to have the full path
<kernal> ????
<Boyette> i think its not the file because cron would log that and it doesnt make sense that the script itself runs fine but not if cron does that
<Boyette> in cron the full path to the ftp.sh is there
<kernal> this has caught me out before with some shell scripts that run on cronjobs
<Boyette> it doesnt need to know a path to a file in the script because cron is starting the script not executing the actual ftp transaction
<Boyette> i can however do it
<Boyette> it would also not hurt
<kernal> can't hurt to test
<Boyette> agree
<kernal> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/38951/what-is-the-working-directory-when-cron-executes-a-job
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> that is actually referring to a similar problem
<Boyette> if cron would give that error
<Boyette> but it doesnt give the error
<Boyette> it seems it can just not run the script at all
<Boyette> it seems its already getting terminated before it even executed the script
<Boyette> but it also doesnt give an error about not being able to execute it
<Boyette> only syslog gives error about creating the output for that.. which i also dont understand
<Boyette> but i adjusted it now
<Boyette> now the script doesnt like this
<kernal> ??
<kernal> what's does the entry in cron look like?
<Boyette> ftp needs a specific file.. its not used to read paths
<Boyette> thats unusual
<kernal> add a 'cd' into to your script then, to get cron to change into that directory
<Boyette> 0 4 * * 0-6 bash /root/x/run.sh >> /root/wg/cronjobs1.log
<Boyette> 0 10 * * 0-6 bash /root/xftp.sh >> /root/wg/cronjobs2.log
<Boyette> 0 13 * * 0-6 bash /root/x/run.sh >> /root/wg/cronjobs3.log
<Boyette> 0 22 * * 0-6 bash /root/x/ftp.sh >> /root/wg/cronjobs4.log
<Boyette> 0 4 * * 0-6 bash /root/x/run.sh >> /root/wg/cronjobs1.log
<Boyette> 0 10 * * 0-6 bash /root/x/ftp.sh >> /root/wg/cronjobs2.log
<Boyette> 0 13 * * 0-6 bash /root/x/run.sh >> /root/wg/cronjobs3.log
<Boyette> 0 22 * * 0-6 bash /root/x/ftp.sh >> /root/wg/cronjobs4.log
<Boyette> run.sh is executed fine
<Boyette> ftp.sh is just not running
<Boyette> cronjobs2.log and cronjobs4.log are created or touched at the correct times but always stay completely empty
<Boyette> while log 1 and 3 are written
<kernal> add a 'cd /root/x/' to the start of the script, so when it's run from cron it's working in the right directory
<Boyette> but it is already in the right directory
<Boyette> if that would be the issue why would run.sh work well
<Boyette> it has to do a lot of things
<kernal> assuming that's where the '.xml' file is located that you want to ftp
<Boyette> in that same directory
<Boyette> yes the xml is located there
<Boyette> run.sh is located there
<Boyette> ftp.sh is located there
<Boyette> and run.sh creates the xml
<Boyette> that all works fine
<kernal> when cron runs it's just calling the script from that directory, it's not working in that directory
<kernal> so when it looks for 'xxxx.xml' it can't find it
<Boyette> ok but the script itself only has to startup thats crons task
<Boyette> not running the script right?
<Boyette> i added cd /*/* in the beginning
<kernal> what does cd '/*/*' do?
<kernal> bash: not a directory
<Boyette> cd /root/x/
<Boyette> well see how this goes
<kernal> good to learn, just wrote a small script myself and set it to run on crontab
<kernal> it detects if a file exists and it it does it will 'cat' it
<kernal> if not it will echo "File does not exist"
<kernal> the cronjob just ran
<kernal> and in the log 'File does not exist'
<kernal> but if I run the script myself and I'm in that directory...
<kernal> Found file.
<kernal> Hello World!
<hggdh> kernal: when you run cron, yo have to set your environment. Cron cleans up the user's environment before allowing a script to run
<Boyette> ok
<kernal> #!/bin/sh
<kernal> file="xxx.xml"
<kernal> if [ ! -f $file ]; then
<kernal>   echo "File not found."
<kernal> else
<kernal>   echo "Found file."
<kernal>   cat $file
<kernal> fi
<hggdh> kernal: usepastebin
<hggdh> use pastenbin
<kernal> aye
<hggdh> and, yes, this script will most certainly not quite work the way you  want under cron
<kernal> I know mate, just showing Boyette as a test
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> so how exactly will it work?
<Boyette> #!/bin/sh
<Boyette> cd /root/x/
<Boyette> HOST='ftp.server.com'
<Boyette> PORT='21'
<Boyette> USER='xxxxxx'
<Boyette> PASSWORD='xxxxxx'
<Boyette> FILE='xxxxx.xml'
<Boyette> ftp -n $HOST $PORT <<END_SCRIPT
<Boyette> quote USER $USER
<Boyette> quote PASS $PASSWORD
<hggdh> ...
<Boyette> put $FILE
<Boyette> quit
<Boyette> END_SCRIPT
<Boyette> exit 0
<hggdh> Boyette: UESE PASTEBIN
<Boyette> like this?
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/rLF785iT
 * kernal steps out for luch
<hggdh> Boyette: if your FTP server accepts the syntax you used for commands, it should work
<Boyette> the ftp server accepts it
<Boyette> if i run the script manually it runs fine
<Boyette> but the problem is that cron doesnt do it
<Boyette> cron
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/DxcWcSWK
<Boyette> 1 and 3 runs fine
<Boyette> 2 and 4 doesnt run
<Boyette> creates empty log file but the log is touched at the correct times
<hggdh> Boyette: on the shebang, add '-x' so it will read #!/bin/sh -x
<hggdh> then run it under cron again
<Boyette> add -x
<Boyette> what is that doing
<hggdh> it will give you a "trace" of the commands executed by the shell
<Boyette> aah
<Boyette> yes that was missing aswell
<Boyette> i had a different script before using bash instead of sh
<Boyette> there i got a trace
<Boyette> but i thought cron had trouble with bash so i changed it to sh then i lost the trace
<hggdh> you might also need a line after the shebang with "exec 2>&1"
<hggdh> cron has no problems with bash, sh, or any other shell
<Boyette> well im stuck on this really not understanding why cron doesnt run this
<Boyette> because empty logfile
<hggdh> actually, change the exec to exec 2>&1 > /tmp/$0.log
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> only in syslog i see this
<Boyette> CRON [2340] (root) CMD (bash /root/ftp.sh  >> root/cronjobs1.log)
<Boyette> CRON info NO MTA installed, discarding output)
<hggdh> this is just telling you cron will not email you the output because you do not have a MTA installed
<Boyette> yes
<hggdh> change  the 'exec' lne as I pointed out
<Boyette> i know but what i dont understand is why its also not logging it as its told to do
<Boyette> like this?
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/QRMdkssX
<hggdh> the exec is on its own line, after the shebang
<hggdh> exec 2>&1 > /tmp/$0.log
<hggdh> wait
<hggdh> change the $0 to a string, you are running it with a full path
<Boyette> ok
<hggdh> line: exec 2>&1 > /tmp/cron-out.log
<hggdh> brb
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/hB2MDRem
<hggdh> yes
<Boyette> correct?
<hggdh> after running it thru cron look at /tmp/cron-out.log
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> i will
<Boyette> hopefully this works now
<Boyette> my final goal is actually another step ahead
<hggdh> it will not, but it will show you what happened
<Boyette> hehe  ok
<Boyette> first i want those 2 scripts to run after the other one is finished
<Boyette> but the ftp.sh i couldnt make it happen automatically
<Boyette> if this finally works
<Boyette> what would actually be more nice if it can always keeps running
<Boyette> so when 1 stops the other one starts and when that is finished the other one starts
<Boyette> do u understand what I mean?
<Boyette> like a neverending process
<hggdh> well... this is not exactly what you showed us in the crontab. There the scripts are set to run at specific times
<Boyette> yes i know
<Boyette> because i dont know how to do that like the way i was saying
<Boyette> so i was thinking of first running it like this 2 times a day
<Boyette> but better would be that the other sh is always starting when the other stops
<Boyette> but i dont know if crontab supports that at all
<Boyette> because it looks pretty time based to me
<hggdh> cron actions are time-based, on the schedule you provided
<Boyette> yes so what i want cant be achieved with crontab at all?
<hggdh> <shrug/> perhaps. if you want script2 to be run after script1, then probably the easiest way is to merge both of them
<Boyette> thats impossible
<Boyette> i think
<Boyette> :P
<Boyette> but would actually make sense
<Boyette> but the problem is i think that in the run.sh is not defined when the script stops
<Boyette> it just stops when its finished
<Boyette> so how to determine that
<hggdh> it ends at the end of the script
<Boyette> this is the run.sh
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/yAENyPCq
<kernal> put the commands from script2 into the bottom of script1
<kernal> making only one script
<Boyette> this is script 1
<Boyette> e script
<kernal> that way the fpt will only start after the commands from script1 has finished
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/yAENyPCq
<Boyette> can it really be added there?
<Boyette> because it using mono
<Boyette> and .exe
<hggdh> yes. Now, if the call to mono will ever end, this is a different issue
<Boyette> exactly
<Boyette> that will just end when its finished doing its business
<Boyette> but the script is just to start that not to end that process
<Boyette> thats why i was doing it like this with enough time to be sure its finished
<hggdh> no...
<kernal> bash will only move onto the next line/command if the previous line/command has finished
<Boyette> so if the process is still running it will know?
<hggdh> let's suppose, for the sake of argument, the the program called by mono DOES end. It may take a few seconds, or a few hours
<hggdh> I do not really care
<Boyette> yes it takes hours
<hggdh> AFTER the mono program ends, then the next script line will be executed (exit 0)
<hggdh> so, add your second script before the exit 0 line
<Boyette> quit 0 you mean ?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> and I am pretty sure this script is being re-purposed
<Boyette> so like this ?
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/vZKV1z6V
<hggdh> almost. move the 'exec 2>&1 ...' to the top, after the real shebang
<Boyette> like this
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/4pPB29sq
<Boyette> but actually this script does log very well
<Boyette> in crontab1 and 3
<Boyette> already
<hggdh> as you wish, then
<Boyette> but it doesnt matter
<Boyette> to make 2 logs
<Boyette> do you think its fine like this?
<Boyette> https://pastebin.com/4pPB29sq
<hggdh> yes
<Boyette> ok but if this works
<Boyette> its just 1 process now
<hggdh> yes
<Boyette> but how do we make sure that 1 process is restarting as soon as its finished?
<Boyette> or always running
<hggdh> then you have to change the logic
<hggdh> but this is not something I have time to do now
<hggdh> (heading for bed)
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> do u have 1 minute
<hggdh> 1 minute
<Boyette> i will check what happens if i do run.sh now
<hggdh> via cron
<Boyette> manually
<Boyette> it should also work
<hggdh> but your probme is with cron
<hggdh> ah well
<Boyette> well
<Boyette> not anymore if the 2 scripts are 1 now
<Boyette> because 1 runs fine
<Boyette> it wont suddenly stop doing that i suppose
<hggdh> Boyette: you really do not know shell scripting, do you?
<Boyette> i dont
<Boyette> i used google
<kernal> your original problem was that the ftp did not run in cron?
<Boyette> for all of this so far
<hggdh> ah
<Boyette> yes
<kernal> and you said it would run when you manually run it
<Boyette> yes it did
<kernal> so manually running it now, it will prob work again
<hggdh> you need to start learning :-)
<Boyette> well but now we merged it
<kernal> circling back to your original problem, that it won't run in cron again
<hggdh> yes, it should work (if It was before, manually) with the two script together
<Boyette> but it doesnt run anymore  :P
<Boyette> manually
<hggdh> but it will most probably fail the same under cron
<hggdh> OK. pastebin the log
<Boyette> just saying
<Boyette> line2: /tmp/cron-out.log: no such file or directory
<Boyette> i have to make it in root i think
<hggdh> you do not have /tmp?
<hggdh> dammit
<Boyette> apparently
<hggdh> exec 2>&1 > /tmp/cron-out.log
<Boyette> no
<hggdh> we missed the second '>'
<Boyette> i do have a tmp
<Boyette> ah ok
<Boyette> now its running
<Boyette> but i dont see anything in terminal anymore
<Boyette> so i cant see what its doing
<Boyette> just blinking cursor
<Boyette> probably because it writing only to the log now
<hggdh> no, you will not, since it is writing to /tmp/cron-out.log
<Boyette> actually more tidy
<hggdh> BEFORE pastebinning the log -- sanitise the output (server address, user, password)
<Boyette> yes its working
<Boyette> i can see in the cron out log now that its doing its job
<hggdh> yes, it would work (based on you asserting it was working manually before)
<hggdh> it is the cron run that will fail
<Boyette> well this script 1 was also working with cron
<Boyette> but script 2 not
<Boyette> but according to the fact that script 2 is now in script 1 it will be fine with only script 1
<hggdh> and, since script 1 is now followed by script 2, then it will fail
<Boyette> unless cron is now also struggling on script 1 because it doesnt like script 2 in there
<Boyette> maybe
<Boyette> well see
<hggdh> nothing to do
<Boyette> but we adjusted that aswell
<hggdh> script 2 (embedded in the first script will fail because it was failing before
<hggdh> and nothing was changed
<Boyette> but the script itself was not failing .. only when cron runned it
<Boyette> so probably this time it will work because i runned it manually
<hggdh> yes. I know. And this is what I have been telling you
<Boyette> but when cron runs it next time we will see
<Boyette> yes exactly
<Boyette> but we also added the call to the directory
<Boyette> which might solve it
<hggdh> you will find out
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> and... I am out
<Boyette> thank you sir!
<hggdh> yw
<Boyette> kernal are you still there?
<kernal> no
<Boyette> lol
<Boyette> i think u were completely right in the first place
<Boyette> look at this
<Boyette> CRON [2340] (root) CMD (bash /root/ftp.sh  >> root/cronjobs1.log)
<Boyette> that was in the original systemlog
<Boyette> /root/ftp.sh   (this is incorrect)
<Boyette> should be
<Boyette> /root/x/ftp.sh
<Boyette> which is indicating that crontab tries to run ftp.sh from root
<Boyette> where it is not located
<Boyette> thats exactly what u pointed out
<kernal> ;)
<Boyette> i just noticed when i send that line again to hggdh
<kernal> bloody pull paths and cron
<Boyette> it never catched my eye
<Boyette> so probably the cd command is already solving it all
<Boyette> and my mistake was it didnt matter because run.sh worked fine.. but run.sh is not pointing out to any local directory.. it goes online
<Boyette> so the problem was not applicable to run.sh because it doesnt use any local directions
<Boyette> thats my mistake where i went thinking in the wrong direction
<kernal> hggdh, seems very knowledgeable
<Boyette> i think he is a programmer
<Boyette> but to be honest this is actually not rocket science
<Boyette> but he knows shell scripting
<Boyette> i dont
<Boyette> i just googled it all so far
<Boyette> anyway thank you very much
<Boyette> lets hope this fixed it
<Boyette> otherwise i really know now where the problem is
<Boyette> and maybe this will make sure it always runs later
<Boyette> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/298760/how-to-make-sure-an-application-keeps-running-on-linux
<Boyette> out
<Talikkaf> Is it possible to download a pre-release of Ubuntu MATE 18.04 (alpha, beta, RC or something similar?)
<alkisg> Talikkaf: sure, there are the daily build isos available
<Talikkaf> indeed
<Talikkaf> silly me, why did I not google it.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/
<mate|1240> i am having a problem with insync not starting in 17.10 can anybody help me ?
<guest-xxfbec> hello
<guest-xxfbec> anyone there
<guest-xxfbec> pö
<diogenes_> guest-xxfbec, 84 people total
<Boyette> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-14
<ih8wndz> is there a howto for amdgpu-pro-17.50-511655 on 17.10.1?
<kernal> what do you need to know ih8wndz?
<ih8wndz> I am a gentoo user so I'm not well versed on Ubuntu. I'm setting a machine up for a friend. I found this doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<kernal> what gfx card does he have?
<ih8wndz> r7 240
<kernal> https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<ih8wndz> if I install that driver, which I have, x wont load
<kernal> damn
<kernal> gentoo build coming up??
<ih8wndz> with his machine?
<kernal> yep
<ih8wndz> naw, he's a windows tech/gamer miner wannabe who lives in NYC. I'm in Mississippi and don't want to support him for the rest of my life.
<kernal> lol
<ih8wndz> I'm actually a Funtoo user. I do think it is easier to maintain, but that's just mho
<ih8wndz> Love Mate/compiz/cairo-dock
<coathanger> Hello - I have a dell xps 13 with ubuntu-mate.
<coathanger> How do I get this 4g device to work with my dell ?
<coathanger> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HUAWEI-E3276-4G-LTE-FDD-Cat-4-150Mbps-MODEM-UNLOCKED-BLACK/253393404184
<diogenes_> what does it do when you plug it?
<ole_> Hello friends Where can i find a driver for and very old matrixprinter start nl 10
<diogenes_> on manufacturer webpage
<ole_> no i don-t find it for Mate and it is not i printer
<ole_> in and old 10.10 no problem
<alkisg> ole_: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Star/Star-NL-10
<ole_> alkisg  ok but i can't install thanks i olso tried there it in my 10.04
<alkisg> ole_: both those ubuntu versions are unsupported, but what's the error message that you get while installing?
<ole_> and there it was ok but not in 16.04
<alkisg> In 16.04 I can add printer and select star nl-10
<alkisg> It's in the list, it doesn't require downloading any drivers
<alkisg> I had that printer in 1995 btw :D
<ole_> no error message  it will not be foud under printerinstall in mate
<alkisg> I found it just now
<alkisg> Did you select add printer, serial port, and company = star?
<ole_> alkisg  yes and it still workes here hi hi
<alkisg> *parallel
<alkisg> Mine worked too until i threw it away because it was too old :)
<ole_> yes parrallel but no answer from my 16.04  sorry
<alkisg> So you did install the printer correctly with no problems?
<ole_> i have installed ans old 10.10 and there NO PROBLEm
<alkisg> What's the output of `lpstat -p` ?
<ole_> No the problem is no anwser from the program by parrallen
<ole_> moment i try
<alkisg> Better: lpstat -v
<ole_> lpstat: No destinations added.
<ole_> thts the answer
<ole_> thats the answer
<ole_> lptstat -v show my star nl 10 in my 10.10
<ole_> is the printerdriver in my old kernel and not in mate's kernel
<ole_> i would be very glad if i could get some help  that a good old printer still living strog
<ole_> email adress olehasselbalch@gmail.com if some have a good idea
<ole_> alkisg Is the diver for Star NL 10 in kernel
<alkisg> It's in "cups", the printing software that is preinstalled in ubuntu
<ole_> driver exuse
<ole_> alkis ok but how can i install ?
<alkisg> You go to the printer dialog and add printer and select star nl 10
<ole_> i find it in cups
<ole_> yes but it will not install  thats the problem
<diogenes_> ole_, maybe it's for 32-bit only
<alkisg> $ lpstat -v
<alkisg> device for Star-NL-10: parallel:/dev/lp0
<ole_> i can only add parrallel all other thing will not
<alkisg> $ lsb_release -r
<alkisg> Release:	16.04
<alkisg> $ dpkg --print-architecture
<alkisg> amd64
<alkisg> I.e. it installed fine here, in 16.04, 64bit
<alkisg> It just took me 10 seconds
<ole_> yes here and 10.10 for my old 10.10 there is working
<alkisg> You need to tell us the error. I don't know what you did and it's not "installing"
<ole_> i think you have 64 bit  and my 16.04 is a 32 bit  maybe thats the fail  ?
<alkisg> No
<alkisg> Are you in 16.04 now?
<ole_> ok then i must try again thanks
<ole_> Yes and my system will not find som printers
<alkisg> What do you mean it will not find some printers?
<alkisg> Do you have a broken installation?
<ole_> By looking for printers
<alkisg> OK, run this: system-config-printer
<alkisg> It will show the printers dialog
<alkisg> There,click "Add"
<ole_> maybe the failer is there
<alkisg> Select LPT #1
<alkisg> Then select Star, and then NL 10
<alkisg> That's all
<ole_> do you have an email adress  then ilater can tell you if it works
<alkisg> Which part didn't work for you, EXACTLY?
<alkisg> No, I don't do free support via mail
<ole_> alkis ok then i must try to instal my mate again
<ole_> I come back but not the first 30 minuttes ok
<alkisg> Note that if you already added a parallel port printer, it won't allow you to add another before you delete the old one
<alkisg> OK, I'll be here tomorrow if noone answers
<ole_> thank but add will not work
<alkisg> You don't mention the error
<alkisg> "Not work" WHAT?
<alkisg> Show screenshot. Tell us the messages.
<ole_> i by add no answer
<alkisg> You click "add" and it doesn't show you the add printer dialog?
<ole_> no dialog
<alkisg> Here is the dialog: http://ubuntuguide.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/ubuntu_printer.png
<alkisg> See LPT #1 there
<ole_> maybe the failor is there
<alkisg> If you don't see that, you have a broken installation
<ole_> yes i think so
<ole_> i come back  ok ??
<alkisg> Sure
<ole_> ok thanks
<ole_> alkisg with 127.0.0.1:631 i have made share between 10.10 and 16.04 and all is working
<ole_> i am very glad
<ole_> now i can print from my mate 16.04
<Talikkaf> I cannot find statistics for MATE popularity among other Ubuntu flavours. Any ideas?
<kernal> https://www.distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntumate
<ole_> alkisg  Are you still here ??
<alkisg> ole_: barely :)
<alkisg> What?
<ole_> alkisg all ok with printer now
<ole_> sulotion 127.0.0.1:631 add and all ok
<alkisg> OK, but that's only because your installation is broken :)
<alkisg> Normally you'd use the add printer dialog
<ole_> Yes but the important was  it schuld work
<ole_> schould  exuse my englich
<ole_> yes but add had no funktion in my Mate
<ole_> but now i have tried and all ok from my 10.10 to my 16.04
<ole_> alkisg  sleep well
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-15
<silvia> help! Lost my upper bar
<silvia> what to do?
<kernal> you need a new panel
<kernal> can you load mate-tweak from the terminal?
<kernal> ohh he's gone
<mate|30017> Is possible to disable ssh-agent on ubuntu mate 16.04?
<kernal> disable SSH?
<kernal> there should be
<mate|30017> yes
<mate|30017> is a process called ssh-agent runing
<kernal> I don't know is there?
<mate|30017> running
<rdp_> hello
<CrazyTux> hello, I had installed KDE Plasma DE on top of Ubuntu Mate. Since I found it was causing some problems I removed it later. Some traces of KDE Plasma are still left. How can I remove all the traces of KDE Plasma now?
<sixwheeledbeast> what sort of traces? I'd probably grab a backup of my /home and do a fresh install.
<CrazyTux> some applications of Kubuntu are still remaining
<sixwheeledbeast> You would have to remove them manually I imagine.
<CrazyTux> sixwheeledbeast, I will try.
<mate|63728> hi
<CrazyTux> hi
<rdp_> i have some problem with authentination
<rdp_> hiiiiii
<rdp_> any one plz help
<diogenes_> rdp_, what authentication?
<rdp_> hiiiii
<rdp_> ????????
<Boyette> ?
<rdp_> i don't know my password for admin login could you plz help
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> reinstall your os
<rdp_> but how to it
<rdp_> actually i don't know any thing
<usomigo> hi all, how do I make the script that changes the wallpaper on every workspace change, stay in memory and not only run "once" to set the first wallpaper? The script works when running from terminal, but not when adding it to the startup apps, then only the first one get set...
<diogenes_> usomigo, if the scrpt works in terminal then it should work on startup too
<usomigo> diogenes_, well, it sets the first desktop wallpaper fine, but then it does not continue to change the wallpapers when I change workspace. It does that fine when I run the script from terminal with ./[scriptname] , but entering "[scriptname] &" as a Startup Application does not seem to keep it in memory after the first "pass"...
<diogenes_> usomigo, maybe you can do something like this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/47695/how-to-write-startup-script-for-systemd
<usomigo> diogenes_, thanks for the tip/link, will check it. First I am now going to reboot to check if just a portion of the script may work by itself. What is the difference between starting a script with #!/bin/bash versus #!/bin/sh ?? Does that make a difference between running in terminal vs. automatically running on login?
<diogenes_> usomigo, https://askubuntu.com/questions/141928/what-is-difference-between-bin-sh-and-bin-bash
<usomigo> all; how (where?) to set keyboard shortcuts for increasing/decreasing window transparency in the Marco window compositor?
<diogenes_> I use compiz only
<usomigo> diogenes_, I normally use Compiz as well, but right now I am testing out the Raspberry Pi environment with Ubuntu Mate on very low RAM, so Compiz is too heavy for this
<usomigo> diogenes_, thanks for the references, good info
<usomigo> (rebooting the computer in a few moments)
<diogenes_> I noticed compiz doesn't take more than 24 mb for me
<rock64> Hi
<rock64> Total Newbie here
<diogenes_> welcome newbie
<rock64> Hi thank you Diogenes
<diogenes_> you're welcome Mr. Newbie
<rock64> :) My name is Sai
<diogenes_> ok Sai, how do you like ubuntu mate?
<rock64> Am running Ubuntu Mate on Rock64 SBC
<rock64> Its Gr8 so far
<rock64> trying to Install Panda Wireless Drivers PAU06
<rock64> please help me installing the drivers pls...
<rock64> am used to running exe's on windows
<ligh> Hi
<ligh> Using MATE 16.04 LTS; searching without success for the right keywords to find a guide how to increase the sensitive width of window borders as grip to resize with the mouse.
<ligh> 1 pixel is too small.
<alkisg> ligh, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/make-window-resizing-easier-out-of-the-box/5845/6
<ligh> Thanks, I will study this.
<ligh> Also I try to install gcc-7, there is a PPA by ~jonathonf on launchpad; but it is not signed, thus refused...
<ligh> Hmm, depends on how I add the repo.
<ligh> Synaptic doesn't like the deb address, but apt-get works.
<ligh> bye
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-16
<stm_> hi, i # had installed the bluetooh keybord but it doesn wark. still the same info:"/usr/bin/blueman-manager. Cold you help me?
<stm_> o0k.i wiiltry it thanks
<markus__> hi evry one
<SteamJazzer> System partition is getting full, most of it seems to be /lib/modules/4.4.0-31-generic and similar. Are these old versions of the Liux core? If not what? Can I delete the oldest ones of about 25?
<diogenes_> SteamJazzer, run: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<SteamJazzer> Before I type anything into the terminal, could you let me know roughly what that command might do please?
<diogenes_> it will show what partitions are full
<SteamJazzer> @diogenes It's giving an HTTP address
<diogenes_> yes
<diogenes_> that's what you have to copy
<diogenes_> and share here
<SteamJazzer> @diogenes So is this going to give access to my computer to a random stranger? :)
<diogenes_> SteamJazzer, lol of course not hehe
<SteamJazzer> @diogenes Well it has already happened to this computer, so I am wary. What is it actually doing then?
<diogenes_> SteamJazzer, listen, you asked for help right? any help implies you to run commands and to give feedback, and here are 84 people who are watching us, they provide support for people who have troubles, if you don't trust us, then I'm afraid you won't be able to get your issue fixed.
<SteamJazzer> @diogenes Thank you for your offer of help, but you still haven't explained what the command will do. The fact that you are pressurising me makes me more nervous. I will deal with the problem another way. Thanks anyway.
<diogenes_> actually I'm not pressuring, I'm explaining the way support works here, it's up to you to go for it or not and besides I already explained what the command does.
<SteamJazzer> @diogenes I don't know where you come from but where I come from "listen, you asked for help right?" is extremely rude. That is enough for me to end the conversation now. Good afternoon.
<diogenes_> hehe cool
<wolf_kof> hay alguien que hable español?
<diogenes_> !es | wolf_kof
<ubottu> wolf_kof: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wolf_kof> bueno pero hay alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<corrado> Hallo allerseits
<ole_> alkis  All ok with my Star NL 10  working on all my computers
<ole_> sorry alkisg
<alkisg> Great
<alkisg> I wonder how you still get ink for that
<ole_> 127.0.0.1:631 very good
<ole_> no problem i can by many
<ole_> forget not thats a GOOD old matrixprinter hi hi
<ole_> from 1967
<ole_> try oleasselbalch.dk/s.mov and you laugh
<alkisg> I was very glad when I threw it away because it was making my ears hurt :D
 * alkisg waves, goodnight for now
<ole_> olehasselbalch.dk/s.mov  exuse
<ole_> ok good night
<rock64> HI Friends having trouble installing Wifi Drivers
<rock64> Panda Wireless PAU06
<rock64> can some one help me how to install wifi drivers (total newbie )
<rock64> any help  will be greatly appreciated
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-17
<daniel> opa
<mate|42202> hi all
<Boyette> hi
<mate|42202> hows it going
<Boyette> fine
<Boyette> u?
<mate|42202> hi there
<Boyette> hi there
<mate|42202> im good, how was your week?
<Boyette> it was busy
<mate|42202> same here
<mate|42202> fooling around with this OS, I like it so far
<stashb0x_> hi
<mate|42202> hi there
<mate|42202> how are you doing?
<Boyette> which os
<mate|42202> Ubuntu Mate
<mate|42202> first time user
<stashb0x_> good so far
<stashb0x_> mate|42202, what os were you using before?
<mate|42202> windows
<mate|42202> i grew up with windows, so i wanna try something new this year
<stashb0x_> mate|42202, how you liking it so far?
<mate|42202> I love it
<mate|42202> how long have you been using it?
<stashb0x_> Linux in general or Ubuntu Mate?
<mate|42202> Linux in general
<stashb0x_> since 2006-2007 maybe?
<mate|42202> I want to know different OS types anyways to be a good technician
<mate|42202> I say I started poking around last year more into it
<stashb0x_> Well with how Windows is intergrating alot of linux tools knowing Windows imho gives a advantage
<mate|42202> yes, i see that
<stashb0x_> and knowing what tools Linux has to offer as well
<mate|42202> yes
<mate|42202> I really like it
<stashb0x_> are you in sys/network administration now?
<mate|42202> not yea
<mate|42202> yet
<mate|42202> im in entry level with computer technician
<mate|42202> im working hard to get my Comptia A+ Cert this year
<stashb0x_> nice. are they looking into Linux or do they have some machines there already?
<TaZeR> linux has been around since the mid 1840's
<mate|42202> they have windows all over the office, but i want to learn more about other OS
<mate|42202> wow, thats a long time
<mate|42202> I see over the years, it got better
<TaZeR> of course back then it was known as the plague
<TaZeR> it has come a long way
<TaZeR> but once humans learned to digitize the plague we had what we today call modern linux
<mate|42202> oh wow, i never knew that
<TaZeR> yep
<stashb0x_> TaZeR, haha
<mate|42202> lol
<mate|42202> well, i did use ubuntu years ago and hated it, but now, it has come a long way
<Boyette> yes the computer was created somewhere in 1980 but linux already exists since 1840 mate
<Boyette> it was called ALGEBRA that time later the name changed to LINUX
<mate|42202> i still think think the PET was a good looking classic home computer
<Boyette> commodore
<Boyette> i had that
<mate|42202> yes
<mate|42202> really?
<mate|42202> lucky
<Boyette> commdore 64 i had
<Boyette> commodore 64
<mate|42202> nice
<Boyette> it was very popular
<mate|42202> I never had one
<Boyette> my father gave it to me when i was a child of 5 years old
<Boyette> after 1 year i knew more then him :P
<mate|42202> I think my first computer was a  Apple 2
<mate|42202> i miss that computer a lot
<mate|42202> well guys, I have to go, it was nice talking to you.
<mate|42202> have a great weekend
<TaZeR> i also had my first pc at a young age i was 6, it was a 486 dx2 66mhz and i was very quickly better at it than my father as well
<TaZeR> so much so i didnt need him anymore and by age 8 i was trading stocks online and had my own place
<Boyette> i also later got a 486
<Boyette> with floppy discs to boot
<Boyette> very big one
<Boyette> 8 inch
<TaZeR> mine had the 3.5" floppys already
<Boyette> yes they came later
<Boyette> few years later
<TaZeR> it was so much more expensive back then to get all the computer stuff
<TaZeR> with printer monitor everything it was like $3500
<TaZeR> or something like that
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> i can remember those times aswell
<Boyette> choosing between 4mb and 8mb ram
<Boyette> difference of 300$
<Boyette> imagine we have now 32000mb ram
<amigax> hi all, my mate-terminal shows hidden files by default when using ll (or -l), how can I use the list format but EXCLUDE all hidden files?
<diogenes_> ls?
<amigax> diogenes_, yes, like "ls -l", but that one shows all hidden files by default, which I did not expect...
<diogenes_> and if you input simply "ls"
<diogenes_> it is not supposed to show hidden
<amigax> diogenes_, I want to use -l (list format), but NOT show the hidden files, only non-hidden files and directories
<amigax> but in a list with file details (permissions, dates, etc.)
<diogenes_> try to rename mate-terminal config folder if there is such (sorry I use a different terminal)
<amigax> I thought doing ls -l would do just that and NOT show the hidden files, because that is what the "-a" is for, right, so why does it do it in the opposite way..??
<diogenes_> or even look for .bashrc file in your /home dir, if there is one, just rename it and see if that helps
<amigax> diogenes_, there is only a .bashrc file, but it does not affect this, tried a terminal without it (renamed it), but the system still shows hidden files with the command "ls -l"
<diogenes_> and if you input: ls -a -l
<amigax> almost seems like a bug, it does by default what it should do when using ls -a ("--all"). I would expect that to be an alias within .bashrc , but instead it is the opposite: I need to find an alias that turns the viewing of hidden files OFF (very backwards, and even impossible if the reverse of the -a switch simply does not exist..(?)
<amigax> diogenes_, ls -a -l shows all the hidden files and folders (with the dot as the first character), that is why I suspect a bug here
<diogenes_> yeah probably
<amigax> diogenes_, which terminal do you use, what does ls -a -l show in your case?
<mate|82114> Hello! I've got a problem to install an application - the terminal error message returns: "Cannot find module wake-event"... and I don't know where to get this module. After some research at google and ddg - I just found someone who created some java-script with that name. Can anybody tell me if this module belongs to the basic linux installation?
<mate|82114> Thank you in advance for the answer!
<amigax> mate|82114, could it be related to npm; do you have a dependency on npm in what you are installing?
<mate|82114> Hello amigax, indeed - it does!
<amigax> mate|82114, a quick google search indicates that the module "wake-event" might be a part of npm...
<mate|82114> I used "npm install" before - so far so good... does it? well - let me see if I missed something there.
<mate|82114> Oh yes...
<mate|82114> I absolutely didn't see it - there is even the command to install.
<mate|82114> My bad - and thank you for the answer!
<amigax> mate|82114, my pleasure
<mate|82114> Installed Linux for the first time yesterday - still trying to get through it.
<amigax> mate|82114, are you unfamiliar with any/all linux distros? Which other OS do you know a bit technically?
<mate|82114> almost 8 years ago, used ubuntu for some months - but wasn't able to keep the experience going on. Since that - just the ordinary windows operating systems. But decided to use linux instead.
<mate|82114> And of course, the dos experience in the old days. ;-)
<amigax> mate|82114, just a tip: in order to stay a bit informed about dependencies and such, I always prefer the Synaptic Package manager in addition to the command line - if you turn on viewing properties in its preferences, then you get a lot of useful info.
<amigax> mate|82114, I am in the process of evaluating whether I would standardise across multiple computers on Ubuntu Mate in case it simplifies the testing and evaluation of small devices such as Raspberry Pi, etc.
<mate|82114> ah - so the SPM would have downloaded the package based on the dependency. Or at least it would have given some dependency info. Thank you! Good to know
<mate|82114> amigax: Which distro did you use before? Does it seem capable to fulfil your requirements for this step?
<amigax> mate|82114, I think the dependencies are the same across apt-get/apt/dpm and SPM, but in SPM it is easier to see and check the other, similar/related packages as they are shown in the list; one click and you can see the properties and a separate dependency tab.
<mate|82114> amigax: Thank you for the advise. Going to take advantage of this SPM- functionality
<amigax> mate|82114, ideally, I want to use Qubes-OS(.org), but it needs a lot in the department of hardware compatibility etc., so I have been using Ubungu with Gnome and CompizConfigManager (CCM) mostly. But it is unnecessariliy resource hungry, and now I want to check out smaller computers, and especially running Linux as Virtual Machines or (docker?) containers. And since Ubuntu Mate is part of the recommendations from the Raspberry Pi project, I want to
<amigax> check out that first.
<mate|82114> amigax: I've read about the use of Ubuntu-Mate on a Pi. Didn't try it yet though. But good luck! I hope it will work out well for you.
<amigax> I want to have several Ubuntu mates running in Qubes-OS, for example, and to help young people/children/teens getting started with a good experience on something like a Raspberry (or better competitors).
<amigax> mate|82114, I am running it just fine on Raspberry, but want to get a more powerful alternative. The problem now is which ones comes with CPUs that are NOT vulnerable to the Meltdown/Spectre bugs (Raspberry Pi is immune to that...)
<mate|82114> I think it is a good choice to start with Ubuntu-Mate (Linux) - especially for the young people to learn something about alternatives to the ordinary Ms-products.
<amigax> mate|82114, Raspberry is not powerful enough, just a test start. Checking out the processor specs etc. of competitors these days
<mate|82114> The "stronger" CPU's are usually vulnerable to those issues - I am afraid...
<amigax> mate|82114, yes, exactly, I am involved in planning a new community for this, called "MOMOC" (Master-Of-My-Own-C*) (12 C's: Computer(s), ComputING (automation), Comfort(security), etc.)
<mate|82114> amigax: It sounds interesting, as it seems to be a very ambicous project. This community focusses at younger people as you'd mentioned before?
<amigax> mate|82114, yes, not only , but in particular teenagers / young adults / and the other end; retired/old people with little computer skills
<amigax> then there is a special "club" for "superusers", which can be anyone, one part of this will be open/free, another will be within a paid membership with one normal level/department, and one for superusers
<amigax> mate|82114, it is also part of recruiting "IT-consultant-wannabees", to train new IT professionals into a new/growing market (that is a separate community)
<mate|82114> amigax: I like the idea! Does there exist a web-reference to your group already?
<mate|82114> I see
<amigax> mate|82114, if you have a twitter account, you can get in touch through a Direct Message to https://twitter.com/@MOMOCzone
<amigax> mate|82114, notice that the web sites are not ready yet, but the community is available via other channels such as XMPP/Jabber, WebRTC, etc.
<amigax> mate|82114, if you have a web site/point of contact, I can pass it on if you like
<mate|82114> amigax: I am checking out the twitter link. Don't have twitter myself yet. But it appears to me more and more useful the more I get in contact with the Linux-Community. Also don't have jabber or WebRTC - but I am going to get a twitter account to follow there.
<amigax> mate|82114, if you are just getting started, then perhaps I can tip you off about the up-and-coming Twitter alternative called "Mastodon" (www.Mastodon.social = main hub, but it is DECENTRALISED, so no need for the main one..!)
<mate|82114> amigax: I think that it will take me a while to master some simple installations of unofficial packages, so I am sure that there will be a higher need of those forms of communication to me. This is one of the things, that bothers me the most. Installing custom programs. It is a lack of comfort that I feel, based on the lack of knowledge that I have
<mate|82114> . :D
<mate|82114> Twitter alternative - let me see. So many useful information on hand here. Appreciated.
<amigax> mate|82114, You may get in touch with us through https://mastodon.host/@info_overlord
<mate|82114> amigax: The mastodon page appears to establish an unsecure connection. Did you face the same problem?
<amigax> mate|82114, the point with Twitter is that THEY own YOUR account, which sucks, with Mastodon, you can own not only your own account(S), but even your own whole Mastodon instance/server... No-one can block your accounts for whatever reason(s).
<mate|82114> amigax:  Sounds great! I haven't heared about this before.
<amigax> mate|82114, this is part of the competence/insights that the MOMOCzone community includes
<amigax> mate|82114, a tip: almost "all" Mastodon.* instances adhere to a maximum "toot" ("tweet") of 500 characters (unlike Twitter's new 280 limit), but mastodon.HOST has its own limit of 1000 characters per toot... ;-)
<amigax> mate|82114, and the others are federating/syndicating all toots, including those that go beyond the normal limit, so no worries there.
<mate|82114> amigax: Just saved your Mastodon-reference in the favorites. As soon as I've completed my installation, going to check the Mastodon.social out a bit deeper.
<mate|82114> amigax: Btw. I like the "toot"-idea :D
<amigax> and if you are an Android smartphone user, I recommend the Mastalab app for Mastodon usage, it is multi-account and in a good development just now.
<mate|82114> amigax:   Am I able to find this app in the F-droid-Store?
<amigax> mate|82114, we are very much focused on supporting the open-source philosophy that also happens to be good for each one's privacy etc.
<amigax> mate|82114, I _think_ it has a F-droid version as well
<mate|82114> amigax: I think that the concept of focussing at privacy is going to be more and more important to all of us. As a result, many of the users are going to think and decide more carefuly which OS to use or which information to share.
<amigax> mate|82114, if you do join, please refer to my nick here and we'll continue to stay in touch there if you like :-)
<mate|82114> amigax: Would be a pleasure to stay in touch! wrote down all of the useful information, regarding our future exchange on mastodon. :D
<guillermo> hello guys. Is this chat available to resolve bugs with ubuntu?
<amigax> mate|82114, so you do not need a Twitter account if Mastodon is ok, try M. first!
<mate|82114> amigax: I will give M priority - for sure.
<mate|82114> guillermo: Hello, I am not sure about the bugs. I think that there was a separate link on the main-page to report bugs.
<mate|82114> guillermo: But even like this, maybe there is some advanced user, that will take care of that.
<ole_> test from Denmark ole's mate
<haganeninja> good day everyone
<haganeninja> hows it going?
<diogenes_> slowly as a pregnant snail crawling up the hill
<haganeninja> dang, bad start i see
<diogenes_> why bad?
<haganeninja> well, its a slow start of the day, no?
<Talikkaf> There is a good guide book of Ubuntu MATE in English at goinglinux.com - do you know if turorial books exist for other languages?
<levi> foo
<diogenes_> bar
<levi> can somebody help me please
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<levi> ok I will the wifi icon vanished and i need it
<alkisg> Does it show up again if you reboot?
<levi> ill try
<myadmin> !
<myadmin> Hello
<dyno7> how to upgrade ubuntu mate 16.04 to newer on pi3
<dyno7> using comand line
<ali1234> "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<ali1234> but it will probably fill up the SD card and then crash on a pi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-02-18
<ulysses> So something in the core of my Ubuntu Mate install for the Pi 3B just won't see audio devices
<ulysses> Not through bluetooth, the headphone jack, nothin'
<ulysses> Not HDMI or anything
<ulysses> I've tried a lot to get it to play nice, but it just won't, any ideas what this issue is coming from?
<sean__> 123
<sean__> What is this place all about?
<everett> Hey everyone! I'd like to change from mate to LXDE.. I'm on the RPi 3B
<everett> How would I go about doing this?
<ubuntu-mate> could anyone let me know how to install a VPN on a live bootable USB stick?
<ubuntu-mate> running ubuntu 16.04?
<weiys> kjs
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: why don't you install mate to a usb stick instead?
<alkisg> (instead of using a live usb stick)
<mate|8574> hallo
<mate|8574> wie gehts?
<diogenes_> es gehets
<mate|8574> du bist ubuntu arbeiter?
<mate|8574> ich bin neu hier ,,ich weiss nicht
<diogenes_> nein, warum?
<mate|8574> ich habe ein problem mit mein ubuntu
<mate|8574> ich kann nicht chrome installiert
<mate|8574> und mozila is sehr langsam
<diogenes_> was ist die problem?
<diogenes_> mit installiren
<mate|8574> ja, genau
<diogenes_> Versuche dies
<diogenes_> !de | mate|8574
<ubottu> mate|8574: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<diogenes_> Wenn das nicht hilft, komm zurück
<mate|8574> okay, verstehe
<mate|8574> vielen dank,,,schon wochnende :)
<diogenes_> bitte
<mate|74347> Hello
<Noobuntu> Hi everyone.
<alkisg> Hello
<Noobuntu> I have a few questions about Ubuntu-Mate 17.10
<Noobuntu> I was just wondering if anyone knew how to change the hotkey for the built in drop down terminal from F12 to F2.
<Noobuntu> I worked with Yakuake on past distros, and I'm just used to that key for my terminal. It's not a deal breaker, but it would be nice :)
<Noobuntu> Any help would be most welcome :)
<diogenes_> Noobuntu, did you check keyboard shortcuts settings?
<Noobuntu> I don't think I did. I'm still getting used to Ubuntu MATE. I just installed it yesterday. One sec. Also, one last question: what shell does Ubuntu MATE use? I'd like to install a tweak tool that's  a bit more robust than the default MATE tweaks.
<Noobuntu> I have the CTRL ALT T for a terminal, and I know that one, but it's not the drop down. I'm not seeing one for Tilda here.
<diogenes_> sorry I use a different de so can't help
<Noobuntu> Oh, don't worry about it. Do you know what shell Ubuntu MATE 17.10 uses by chance? Is it GNOME? I heard Ubuntu's new stuff is switching from unity to GNOME, but I'm a linux n00b, so I want to make sure.
<Noobuntu> Got it! I had to go into Tilda's preferences.
<dart> Good day
<dart> I am getting a java script error after updating Ubuntu mate for the Raspberry pi 3 can you guys help thank you
<dart> this happens on the Welcome screen
<dart> I guess everybody is in church have a nice day y"all
<sylvie_> Hello! Is there an indicator on ubuntu Mate that tells me when there are updates for ubuntu mate?
<sylvie_> I know how to actively look for updates and install them, but I want to be informed when there are new ones.
<tespi> you should get a prompt from time to time when there's updates to be installed
<sylvie_> ...without having to hit "check for updates".
<tespi> right
<sylvie_> I thought so too, but I dont get any.
<sylvie_> very weird
<tespi> you can check your settings
<tespi> maintenance -> updates
<tespi> and the updates tab from that
<sylvie_> for me personally it makes no difference but I want to give ubuntu mate to a friend who is not technical at all. she has to be prompted when there are new updates.
<sylvie_> I check what you wrote...
<sylvie_> well, I cannot find an equivalent in my language. But in the settings for the updates it says that the update check is performed daily.
<sylvie_> and it says that there are a lot of updates to be done.
<sylvie_> yet I see no notification in the system tray.
<sylvie_> or anywhere outside the update program really.
<alkisg> sylvie_: if you run `software-properties-gtk`, and check NOT to install updates automatically but show them instead, you'll get a dialog when there are updates
<alkisg> Not an applet, but a dialog.
<sylvie_> alkisg,  so my friend will have to be at the computer when the updates are announced? The notification will disappear after a certain time, right?
<alkisg> It's not a notification. It's a dialog that stays open until you click and choose what you want to do with it
<sylvie_> oh, good!
<sylvie_> so I have to run `software-properties-gtk` in a terminal to check that?
<sylvie_> oh!
<sylvie_> got it
<sylvie_> I was there before
<alkisg> Yes. So the dialog is like this: https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-rwD_pKFvz1s/WWCbHtxkyfI/AAAAAAAAAZs/Bn2uGxyI5_AQo0V5CisfEngDFLc_Eu5QQCLcBGAs/s1600/software-update-1.png
<sylvie_> I see
<sylvie_> in my update settings it says that it looks for updates daily. Security updates are downloaded and installed immediately. Other updates are to be displayed instantly.
<sylvie_> so is the theory.
<alkisg> Sounds good
<sylvie_> :-)
<sylvie_> all well and good, but I not get notifications for new updates even it if stetes that I should do so.
<sylvie_> I just never realized because I check for updates manually anyway.
<sylvie_> maybe I reboot...
<sylvie_> will be back in a minute
<sylvie_> back again
<sylvie_> rebooted
<sylvie_> but no dialog concerning updates so far...
<kernal> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<sylvie_> kernal, I know how to do upgrades. I want to give ubuntu mate to a non technical friend and she has to ne notified when there are new updates.
<sylvie_> kernal, so I am searching for a method of notification.
<sylvie_> seems I never noticed that I did not get notified on my laptop because I usually look for updates manually.
<kernal> when there are update, you will get notified
<sylvie_> i just checked. There are several updates pending. But no notification.
<sylvie_> I rebooted.
<sylvie_> still no notification
<sylvie_> Maybe I misconfigured something and do not remember.
<kernal> in the Software & Updates program / Updates tab / what is selected for 'When there are other updates' ?
<sylvie_> translates as "display immediately"
<sylvie_> and the check for updates seems to be done daily
<kernal> I've got dislapy weekly, and once a week I get a dialog to install the latest updates
<sylvie_> security updates are set to be downloaded and installed immediately
<sylvie_> hm...
<sylvie_> well, thanks for telling me!
<sylvie_> :-)
<Guest89778> fuck
#ubuntu-mate 2020-02-10
<superkuh> I see that MATE 1.24 drops python 2 support for caja. :(
<m4t> :(
<m4t> tbf python2 dropped support for python2 :P
